# Looking for land in central oklahoma



## jokersloose (May 5, 2014)

My wife and I would like to move back to central Oklahoma to restart our homestead. We would like at least 5 acre more if we can, it would need to have "something" for to live in (water,electric, septic, etc)

Here's the problem. We live on SSSI so not a lot of monthly income. I had a quad bipass 5 years ago with now insurance so credit is shot (already check on a loan they do look at medical bills now) so will need someone willing to carry a note.

If you or someone you know might be able to help please let us know.

James


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in Oklahoma and there are tons of cheap places, around 4-5 acers with a house or mh of some sort. For $50,000 or less. almost all is east/southeast of OKC. Withing half hour's drive and farther. BE WARNED--for those reading who may not know. We are in a years long drought, folks. Peoples ponds and wells are drying up. I'm personally hoping to get the heck out of here in the next couple of years.


----------



## jokersloose (May 5, 2014)

I have been looking on CL but zero luck yet, we have found 5 acres we are talking to the guy about.

If you see any ads would love the heads up.

James


----------



## Roothawg (Mar 18, 2013)

We have been looking for a while. I'm about ready to give up.


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

Roothawg said:


> We have been looking for a while. I'm about ready to give up.


Here are some sites.

zillow.com
trulia.com
landwatch.com
And craigslist

Just set your parameters on the first three-including owner finance. I've found quite a few that fit what you are looking for, under $50,000


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

We just bought our land (8.5 acres) in Tennessee that had been on the market for a few years. 

Before buying this property, I was looking at land that had small farmhouses that needed work and found many ads that said "Seller may finance". I believe you have to search to find these properties but they are out there.

Another thing, when we had land with a small house for sale years ago prospective buyers asked if we would finance it. Some people have plenty of money and just want to sell their property so they might be willing to go that route with you.

www.weichert.com
www.landandfarm.com


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I wouldn't get a place that had a mobile home due to the fact that Oklahoma is a tornado prone state. Find a place that has a basement or storm cellar so you can go in there when there's bad storms.


----------

